# Tip to 6speed swap



## vwenthusist (Apr 4, 2005)

Hello all, im thinking of doing the big swap in my 01 a6 2.7t. i bought the car from a family member that took extemely good care of the car. it has 2 brand new turbos t belt water pump and a stack of service records. i hate the tip tranny and dont want to sell for a s4 or 6speed a6 that might have turbo problems down the road. I have located all the parts but heard that you have to change out the rear diff. Can anyone explain why? is the gear ratio different between the 2? anyone who has done the swap that can tell me what im getting myself into would be appritiated. the work is not a problem since i was a mechanic for 9 years and have a couple audi tech friends.


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

the rear diff ratio in the tiptronics is lower than the ones in the manual, I had to replace my rear diff when I changed my b5 A4 from tip to manual... you have to use a manual rear diff/or swap gears, I'd check numbers and see if you can use the b6 manual rear diff as they are problably more available and deff. cheaper and it uses the same set up as the C5 A6, that or a 4motion passat... this would help keep cost down, as the 6 speed will problably be the most expensive part, use the manual driveshaft and find a clutch pedal off any audi b5 or c5 b6 c6 as they should be the same, I used the trans and rear diff, pedals and shifter from a 98 V6 manual for my 2001.5 1.8T everything is there already you just have to run the plumbing, and install the pedals, and reprogram the ecu/Inst. cluster and jump the park relay and you are almost home...


----------



## 2slogetta (Jan 26, 2005)

Just junk that thing:wave:


----------

